# Are Energex hardwood pellets any good????



## Gumby1 (Feb 13, 2009)

:roll: Has anyone had the opportunity to burn the Energex hardwood pellets? And are they any good.Where do they rate against Barefoot? Thanks


----------



## crausch (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the majority of the posts that I have seen on the forum appear to be mostly positive. I don't have first hand experience with them, but I would buy them.

Here is a review site that has an opinion with these:

http://woodpelletreview.blogspot.com/2008/12/energex.html


----------



## jerico54 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've burned two tons of Energex thru my Napoleon NPS40.  They burn well but I had quite a few clinkers and a lot of ash.  The thing to do is try a couple of bags before you invest by the ton.  Every stove will be different and so just experiment.  I switched to Comfy Cozy.  My stove seems to really like these.  Burn hot, no clinkers and low ash.  Good luck.


----------



## Utilitrack (Feb 13, 2009)

I have burned over 2 and a half tons of Energex, but they do not say hardwood on them.  My guess is that they are a mixture od hard and softwood. They burn hot, no clinkers but do create a lot of ash in my opinion. The only other brand that I have burned is Lignetics. They seemed to produce much less ash. Energex is not a bad option if the price is right.


----------



## muss (Feb 13, 2009)

Wish i had tons    Out of 4 brands , these babies burnt like a pellet should.  But i beleive every stove is different . My 2 neighbors love their Athen pellets, while i find them to be chit.  Muss


----------



## save$ (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never seen hardwood Energex pellets for sale around here (central Maine). I did go to their website, and indeed, they do have a hardwood line. the bag has an eagle on it and an American Flag. Energex pellets are manufactured in Canada and the US. The soft wood pellets don't have anything on the bag indicating if they are soft or hardwood. Their website, www.energex.com has some information about buring pellets that may be useful to some. They also state they have pellets in 20 pound bags. I've never seen any brand of pellets in the smaller bags but I can really see how that might serve the needs of many people who have storage or physical limitations.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Feb 14, 2009)

muss said:
			
		

> Wish i had tons    Out of 4 brands , these babies burnt like a pellet should.  But i beleive every stove is different . My 2 neighbors love their Athen pellets, while i find them to be chit.  Muss



Your neighbors enjoy cleaning their stoves....those pellets really do stink!


----------



## BetterHeat (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought 4 tons on sale because they were $10 cheaper than New England's, big mistake. I have to clean the burn pot pretty much every weekend to get rid of the carbon build up. Makes about twice the ash as the New England's too. Have a friend who also has found the same. I will spend the extra money next time because they are definetly not worth the price. Also says that it is a thicker bag, nope, must be carefull so you don't tear open on accident. Have found that they also have a much higher amount of fines in each bag.


----------



## trbinrat (Mar 4, 2009)

My opinion is the same as #7 above but for the fines. Hardly any in my ton.


----------



## Stevekng (Mar 5, 2009)

I've burned 8tons of them over the past 3 years in an Enviro and this year in a Quad Castille as well. I would rate them far superior to anything else that's out there right now.


----------



## rhag1128 (Mar 5, 2009)

Out of 3 brands I've burned Energex burned the best, no fines some clinkers  St. Croix Prescott


----------



## JIM P1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I SELL 5 BRANDS OF PELLETS AND MY RETAIL STORE IS 15 MILES FROM THE PA ENERGEX  PLANT. MOST ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS LIKE THEM. THEY ARE MIXED HARDWOODS. THEY ARE MUCH BETTER THAN MANY BRANDS WE HAVE SOLD IN THE LAST 8 YEARS.


----------



## Burn1 (Mar 6, 2009)

save$ said:
			
		

> I've never seen hardwood Energex pellets for sale around here (central Maine).



Dysart's Truck stop in Hermon sells Energex.  I'm on my last bag.  Was $289/ton picked up.


----------



## slls (Mar 6, 2009)

Canada Energex are softwood, the Pa Energex are hardwood. I really like the softwood.


----------

